# What's Your Favorite Plant?



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm interested to learn about everyone! I'm also interested in learning about new plants! So if you don't mind telling me, what's your favorite plant? And also share your tank!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi there! Name's Crossroads but you can call me Cross. I have a bunch of tanks so pictures will have to wait til Im home. My favorite plants are myriophyllum mattogrosense, alternanthera reineckii and anacharis. I have 8 planted tanks ranging from 5.5 g to 20g with 2 40g breeders and a 10g for my reptiles.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

My favorite plant I have would have to be moneywort because it grows fast. I'd like to get frogbit because it looks neat, but I've only found it on ebay/amazon.


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

Crossroads said:


> Hi there! Name's Crossroads but you can call me Cross. I have a bunch of tanks so pictures will have to wait til Im home. My favorite plants are myriophyllum mattogrosense, alternanthera reineckii and anacharis. I have 8 planted tanks ranging from 5.5 g to 20g with 2 40g breeders and a 10g for my reptiles.


Hi Cross! I'll have to say, I have never heard of any of those plants, except anacharis! But they all look so cool! I especially like the red one. Anacharis is suppose to be one of the easiets, but it always dies in my tank


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

BlueSky99 said:


> My favorite plant I have would have to be moneywort because it grows fast. I'd like to get frogbit because it looks neat, but I've only found it on ebay/amazon.


Wow your tank is so pretty! Moneywort. The name sounds so cool! Frogbit looks really cute, I want some too. There may be people selling them on this site or planted tank youtubers such as Dustin's Fish Tanks sell them!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Anacharis doesn't take well to changes in water so the original will melt( turn brown and mushy) and you have to snip off the green off shoot that sprouts and plant that. Alternanthera is sold at Petsmart but under the name Telanthera or something? Its in those little super expensive snail, pest and disease free packs you see. Great little plant but some what finicky. I lost my final bits of my 5 month old huuuuge parent plant(totaled out to some like 38 stems even after I gave some away) in late December after my sorority tank suddenly had a 90% meltdown. I need to get more. Myrio is a great fast growing plant and will quickly take over if you let it.


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

Crossroads said:


> Anacharis doesn't take well to changes in water so the original will melt( turn brown and mushy) and you have to plant trim the green off shoot that sprouts. Alternanthera is sold at Petsmart but under the name Telanthera or something? Great little plant but some what finicky. I lost my final bits of my 5 month old huuuuge parent plant in late December after my sorority tank suddenly had a 90% meltdown. I need to get more. Myrio is a great fast growing plant and will quickly take over if you let it.


WOW thanks for the heads up! I'll look into it! Thank you so much!


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

My favorite plants (so far) are rotala wallichii, didplis diandra, and bacopa australis. The first two are often listed as "difficult" to grow, but both grow like weeds for me.

The first photo is one of my planted 10 gallon tanks (not the best photo, but all I can find right now). The didplis diandra is the front left plant, and the rotala wallichii is the tall, feathery, pink-ish plant in the mid-ground right.

The second photo is bacopa australis (right) and didplis diandra (left) from my other planted 10 gallon tank (again, horrible lighting - reality is not nearly so yellow :lol: )

As far as frogbit, it is my favorite floating plant. And, I am absolutely swimming in it! Once the weather warms up I will definitely be able to sell some to whoever wants it. The third picture is an (extremely conservative) example of how much I have floating in any one of my ten tanks on any given day. As much as it pains me, I have been throwing away tons of it this winter. I just do not have anyplace to put it anymore :shock:


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

My favorite plant is dwarf lily. The only downside is that it shuts down completely from time to time. >_<'

I also like ludwigia... I killed it the first time I got some, but I tried again.

I basically like all the reddish plants that aren't too difficult.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I love frogbit and hornwort, but neither seem to like my tanks. Otherwise, some of my other favourite plants include Asian watergrass, hydrilla, and watersprite. 

I really like floating plants. There's something very natural about the look of the roots as they grow down towards the substrate.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't have a current picture of the 65 gallon, the 3 gallon, or the 2.5 gallon but these are my 20 and 10. By far I love my Java fern and my amazon swords. Got a flower from my amazon swords too! :-D


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

artemis35 said:


> My favorite plants (so far) are rotala wallichii, didplis diandra, and bacopa australis. The first two are often listed as "difficult" to grow, but both grow like weeds for me.
> 
> The first photo is one of my planted 10 gallon tanks (not the best photo, but all I can find right now). The didplis diandra is the front left plant, and the rotala wallichii is the tall, feathery, pink-ish plant in the mid-ground right.
> 
> ...


Your tank is absolutely beautiful! I love the plants! If you start selling, please think of me :-D


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

Kaxen said:


> My favorite plant is dwarf lily. The only downside is that it shuts down completely from time to time. >_<'
> 
> I also like ludwigia... I killed it the first time I got some, but I tried again.
> 
> I basically like all the reddish plants that aren't too difficult.


I'm actually planning on getting some ludwigia! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I love frogbit and hornwort, but neither seem to like my tanks. Otherwise, some of my other favourite plants include Asian watergrass, hydrilla, and watersprite.
> 
> I really like floating plants. There's something very natural about the look of the roots as they grow down towards the substrate.


I also like floating plants, but the only one they sell around here is water wisteria and I like it planted rather than floating :|


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

Wolfstardobe said:


> I don't have a current picture of the 65 gallon, the 3 gallon, or the 2.5 gallon but these are my 20 and 10. By far I love my Java fern and my amazon swords. Got a flower from my amazon swords too! :-D


WOW I love the look of your tank! Java Fern and Amazon sword are both pretty! I have one of each in my tank that I'm just waiting to grow bigger!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm a big fan of anubias for low tech tanks


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I just got some anubias nana the other day from the LFS. It's currently in qt because I'm paranoid about hitch hikers! This is my first foray into plants since a few years ago when I somehow killed a "hardy" java fern and it completely screwed up my water quality. I'm nervous, haha!


----------

